# OFFICIAL M14X.8 X 3 TAP/DIE SIGN UP THREAD



## mredburn

I will use this thread for the sign official up of the 14mm x .8 pitch x 3 lead tap and die set. I will close this on Sunday July 22th and order on Monday July 23rd

THe tap and die set 1-taper tap and 1- 1inch die will be $125.50 
Until we hit the next level at 25+

If you sign up now you can pay as late as the 26th of July. (SUnday)

IF YOU want BOttom tap please indicate that as well. I will get back to you on the price determined by the amount of BOttom taps that are committed to.

The bottom tap will add $60.00 +/- to the $125.50 if we get 12 or more commitments on it. 

MIke


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug +bottom tap
2-TexatDurango
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit
5-rstought
6-dtswebb
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez
9-ragz
10-turbowagon
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap
12- Curly +bottoming tap
13-mr burls
14-Mark D
15-gwd
16-Dan F


----------



## wade45

I'm in for 1 tap and 1 die.


----------



## rsjimenez

I'm in also for a tap and a die set.


----------



## ragz

Add me to the list as well


----------



## turbowagon

Thanks for doing the work on this Mike (I'll run the Part Deux buy for this one!)

Count me in!

- Joe


----------



## mredburn

turbowagon said:


> Thanks for doing the work on this Mike (I'll run the Part Deux buy for this one!)
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> - Joe


 
:biggrin: You gotta deal!


----------



## mrburls

Add me to the list, I'm in for a set. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

I am in for one taper tap and die set.

I also want a bottoming tap, provided we get the price break for 12+ commitments.

Steve


----------



## Curly

If the minimum of 12 for the price break is met. I will take 1 taper tap, 1 bottoming tap and 1 die. 

If the minimum of 12 for price break is not met. I will take 2 taper taps and 1 die.


----------



## MarkD

Count me in for one taper tap and die set.


----------



## hewunch

Help me understand the value of this set please. Does it match a kit or something?


----------



## mredburn

Aesthetics  mostly, the size would more closely match larger diameter pens. You would have less of a step down from the larger diameter  pen than if you used the 12mm tap and die set.


----------



## gwd

Add me to the list as well

Gary


----------



## dtswebb

Mike -

I'm confirming my participation in this group buy for one tap and die set.  I see you already posted my name on the list.

Please PM me when and where you want payment.

Thank you for doing this.

Matthew


----------



## Texatdurango

hewunch said:


> Help me understand the value of this set please. Does it match a kit or something?


 
In my mind, the "value" of the set is that it *doesn't match any kit*.  The beauty is that it allows you to incorperate larger triple start threads into whatever size/type pen you desire with no kit constraints.  A perfect companion to the smaller 12m set from previous buys.

Just think of the challenge and rewards of making a pen from scratch with no mandrels, tubes, bushings or press fit components.


----------



## Dan_F

I'm in for a set, thanks to Chugbug for the idea, and Michael for taking on the administrative tasks. 

Dan


----------



## chugbug

My thanks to everyone that participated to help make this buy possible. Special thanks to Mike for taking the lead and getting it up and running so quickly and efficiently.

Mike, I'm ok with how you have me listed. But... I only want the bottoming tap if we get the 12 minimum. If not, and I can get two, I'll take two of the tapered taps. Reason... I don't think I want to pay an additional $100 just for the bottoming tap. I liked the suggestion of grinding down the taper tap to make a bottom tap and think that will be more than adequete. If I can get the second taper tap, I'll go that route (now I wish I had a second M12 tap!).

Let me know when payment is needed.

John


----------



## chugbug

HEWUNCH... 

I originally ask if anyone would be interested in this sized set because I use a similar size (in a single start) for some of the styles in my custom fountain pens. These are full custom pens--NOT kit pens. This set will not match up to any kit pens (that I am aware of)-- it would be strictly for custom pens.

If you would like to see any samples, go to my website (link below) and look at my "custom" fountain pens. The larger pens at the bottom of the page use this size.

Hope this helps...John

John E. Brady
JEB's PENs
www.jebspens.com


----------



## mredburn

John, and those of you that indicate that a bottoming tap is a preference. If you sign up and indicate that you want a bottoming tap we can at least see if there is enough interest to order those taps in conjunction with the taper taps. If we dont get to 12, its very easy to order extra taper taps for those that would grind them down themselves. I didnt mean for it to be taken as a "set in stone" commitment. Its interesting that Tapco's policy is they are treated as a seperate item if they are not sold 1 to 1 with the taper taps. THe young lady who took the order stated they only have to adjust the end taper. OF course that may be easier said thean done.

Edit in; I will start collecting the money the third week of July starting the 18th through the 24th. You may pay earlier if it helps but its not neccesary.


----------



## its_virgil

I'll take a set also. Thanks for doing this.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug +bottom tap
2-TexatDurango
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit
5-rstought
6-dtswebb
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez
9-ragz
10-turbowagon
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap 
12- Curly +bottoming tap.....+1.5 die size
13-mr burls
14-Mark D
15-gwd
16-Dan F 
17-Its Virgill
18-rudya7
19-wizard
20-grampy122
21-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die


I need to clarify that we will be ordering the set as a 1inch die and taper tap. 

THe other options are IF we get enough members committed to them they  will be ordered for those members only. Dont let the options confuse you if you dont want them.


----------



## chugbug

Mike, I'm still ok with that. Not backing away from it, just wanted to make sure you were aware of what I wanted to do since it was still up in the air. I want to have one with my set, whether we can get the 12 to buy them, or I have to get another taper and make it (but would be nicer to have it without the worry of messing up a good taper tap to get it).

I guess we won't really know until the majority get signed up or come closer to the end of the sign-up. If the cost isn't that much more I'm still good with it. 

Thanks...John


----------



## rudya7

I'll take a tap and die set. Thanks for taking this on so soon after the last buy.  Rudy


----------



## mredburn

Best case is just to hang loose until the last Friday and then we can make decisions based on who wants what.  I hate to throw in another option but if we have 12+ of each size die, either the 1 or the 1.5 you get the 12+ quantity price. There is no further discount past 12 units on the dies. There is no reason that we cant order some of both it just makes sorting it out a little more like work.  Since this is a group buy for the members I don't see a reason not to consider all the options. IF you have only 6-12 dies of either size they are $7.00 more apiece than the 12 +quantity.  That is not a deal breaker.  

SO for right now. Sign up for a set, or a set plus a bottom tap if your so inclined. You may also indicate a preference for die size and I will keep tabs on the counts and the last weekend Friday to Sunday we will make firm decisions. 

Mike


----------



## Curly

*In that case Mike I would also prefer the bigger die option.*

I measured the edge distance of the chip holes to the outside of the die on the 12mm die I got in the last swap and it is .090 to .100.  Going up in size to 14mm would leave an edge distance of .050 to .060 (1mm being .039) if they use the same size chip holes. 

While the 1" may be okay for plastics, I might want to have a go with the 7075, 7050 and 7055 aluminium scrap from the aircraft parts we make where I work. The later is almost as strong as mild steel and since busting the die would make the rest of the set pretty much useless I would like the bigger die please.


----------



## Texatdurango

Mike, Just a question, hoping it doesn't muddy the waters for anyone or give you a headache.....

Did I read somewhere that the tap prices above were for 12 to 24 quantity and that above 24 there was another price break?

If so and IF more folks sign up, since only three out of eighteen want the bottom tap, wouldn't it be better for the majority to get the price lowered on the taper tap by allowing the quantity to go beyond 24 than split the order between taper and bottom thus missing out on the extra price break?

Just thinking out loud!


----------



## mredburn

Let me post the quote as best I can
Taps 
6-8 .....$77.11each
9-11 .....$66.33
12-23....$55.66
24-47....49.61


Dies 1 inch

3-5.....$86.80
6-11....$64.40
12+.....$58.80


1 and 1/2 inch dies

3-5.....$93.80
6-11....$67.20
12+.....$60.20

There is room to maneuver depending on the final count for each option. 

It will be cheaper to add the bottoming taps to the taper to raise the total if there are few bottom taps committed too and it raised the total taps into the next level. IF the few bottom taps committed to were not enough to raise the total into the next level it wouldn't make difference other than the plug taps could be quite a bit more money. 

Most of the people who have indicate bottom taps have the caveat that we make the 12 unit level or they will just order extra taper taps. 
We do not have to order the taps and dies in pairs. We can order different amounts of each.


----------



## wizard

I would like to buy a set. Would prefer a 1" die and no bottoming tap.
Thanks so much for doing this. Doc


----------



## Grampy122

*14 mm die and tap*

Count me in for one taper tap and die set + bottom tap.

Gordie


----------



## 043Turning

Please sing me up for a 1.5" diameter DIE (if they are not available - I'll still take a 1" diameter ) 
also please add a bottom tapp (again if it's not available - I'll still take a set )


----------



## joefyffe

Mike:  One basic set.  Tapered Tap and 1 inch Die  Thanks!  joefyffe


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug +bottom tap
2-TexatDurango
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit
5-rstought
6-dtswebb
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez
9-ragz
10-turbowagon
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap 
12- Curly +bottoming tap.....+1.5 die size
13-mr burls
14-Mark D
15-gwd
16-Dan F 
17-Its Virgill
18-rudya7
19-wizard
20-grampy122
21-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
22-joefyffe
23-evjenkins
24-Dave Turner



I need to clarify that we will be ordering the set as a 1inch die and taper tap. 

THe other options are IF we get enough members committed to them they will be ordered for those members only. Dont let the options confuse you if you dont want them.


----------



## evjenkins

*tap & Die*

Mike, I'll take a basic tap and die. Thanks, evjenkins


----------



## Dave Turner

I'll also take a "standard" set. Thanks for making this happen.


----------



## Texatdurango

Mike, 

I hope this doesn't make things confusing but after some thinking and getting my calipers out and seeing just how thin the walls are going to be on the 1" die I decided that the 1 1/2" die would be better for me so if we do order them in the $60 - $67 range please switch me over from 1" to 1 1/2"

I just made me a holder so hope we make the minimum. 

Thanks


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug +bottom tap
2-TexatDurango............+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit
5-rstought...................+1.5
6-dtswebb
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez
9-ragz
10-turbowagon
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap 
12- Curly +bottoming tap.....+1.5 die size
13-mr burls
14-Mark D.........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F 
17-Its Virgill
18-rudya7
19-wizard
20-grampy122
21-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
22-joefyffe
23-evjenkins
24-Dave Turner
25-Jerryconn



I need to clarify that we will be ordering the set as a 1inch die and taper tap. 

THe other options are IF we get enough members committed to them they will be ordered for those members only. Dont let the options confuse you if you dont want them.


----------



## MarkD

Mike, I tend to agree with George about the 1" die. So, if we can get them in the $60 - $67 range please switch me  over from 1" to 1 1/2". If not I'll stick with the 1".


----------



## rstought

Mike...

If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to jump on the 1.5" bandwagon as well, as it seems to make the most sense flexibility-wise (e.g. threading the parts, making mandrels, etc.).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jerryconn

Please put me down for a set as well.  Let me know when, where to make payment.  
Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Timebandit

Crap!!

OK. So if we have enough people that really think that a 1.5 inch die is needed then i guess i will jump in on it. Yes i will have to buy a new die holder, but i guess better safe then sorry. I have already cut some aluminum with the 12mm set, so f i cut aluminum with this larger set and i really running the risk of breaking it?????

Does everyone really think that we need the 1.5" die???

Please advise me!! I will go with whatever is the best option for this item.

Justin


----------



## mredburn

It is not a problem at all.......   done


----------



## Texatdurango

Timebandit said:


> Crap!!
> 
> OK. So if we have enough people that really think that a 1.5 inch die is needed then i guess i will jump in on it. Yes i will have to buy a new die holder, but i guess better safe then sorry. I have already cut some aluminum with the 12mm set, so f i cut aluminum with this larger set and i really running the risk of breaking it?????
> 
> Does everyone really think that we need the 1.5" die???
> 
> *Please advise me!!* I will go with whatever is the best option for this item.
> 
> Justin


 
Well, since no one has used this particular die, no advice based on experience is available.  In my case, I was doing some threading yesterday when I got to thinking about comments made by Borg B BOrg and the approximate wall thickness dimensions he posted.

I took a look at a 2" dia aluminum rod and thought that was just the thing to make a holder from so that was that!

I still believe that we probably won't be needing the extra wall thickness for acrylics or ebonite BUT...... who knows what we'll be tapping a few months down the road!  Last year I never thought I would be making stainless pens but after Skippy's bolt pen tutorial that all changed.  Something about an ounce of prevention......


----------



## apple320

*14mm  group buy*

One set for me please

Chris Hughes


----------



## Timebandit

Texatdurango said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crap!!
> 
> OK. So if we have enough people that really think that a 1.5 inch die is needed then i guess i will jump in on it. Yes i will have to buy a new die holder, but i guess better safe then sorry. I have already cut some aluminum with the 12mm set, so f i cut aluminum with this larger set and i really running the risk of breaking it?????
> 
> Does everyone really think that we need the 1.5" die???
> 
> *Please advise me!!* I will go with whatever is the best option for this item.
> 
> Justin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since no one has used this particular die, no advice based on experience is available.  In my case, I was doing some threading yesterday when I got to thinking about comments made by Borg B BOrg and the approximate wall thickness dimensions he posted.
> 
> I took a look at a 2" dia aluminum rod and thought that was just the thing to make a holder from so that was that!
> 
> I still believe that we probably won't be needing the extra wall thickness for acrylics or ebonite BUT...... who knows what we'll be tapping a few months down the road!  Last year I never thought I would be making stainless pens but after Skippy's bolt pen tutorial that all changed.  Something about an ounce of prevention......
Click to expand...


Thanks Tex. I wish i had some 2' aluminum rod just laying a round and a good enough metal lathe to make me a new holder, but just aint happening...nice piece you made though.

I think your right about the larger die. I think i will do it just to be safe. Looking at the 12mm there isnt a lot of material outside the chip holes and i can see myself making another aluminum pen...woundt want to risk it.

Thanks


----------



## Timebandit

Mike please put me down for the 1.5" die........and......since i can be a butterfingers sometimes and i have a few extra dollars this month, put me down for 2 taps and 2 dies. I bought an extra set of the 12mm recently because i tend to drop things and have already dropped the 12mm tap once,luckily no damage. Its been a couple of years since anyone did the 12mm group buy, and its happened twice lately, but it might not happen for another couple of years, and this is the first time on this larger size....it might be a couple of years for this one to happen again...if ever...so i am going to play it safe. I think this new 14mm is going to be a great buy and really opens things up, because the are absolutely no kits parts(not that im using any now) that will mate with these.....its all up to us to figure it out.

Thanks


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug ...+bottom tap
2-TexatDurango................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit....................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought.........................+1.5
6-dtswebb
7-wade45.........................+1.5
8-rsjimenez
9-ragz
10-turbowagon
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5 die
12- Curly +bottoming tap......+1.5 die size
13-mr burls.
14-Mark D..........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ..........................+1.5
17-Its Virgill
18-rudya7
19-wizard first set standard die
19a wizard second set +1.5 die
20-grampy122
21-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
22-joefyffe
23-evjenkins
24-Dave Turner
25-Jerryconn
26-apple320


----------



## Dave Turner

Looking at my 12mm die, is there any reason that the chip holes would have to be moved for the 14mm? It seems they can just drill the central hole larger and move the threads 1 mm further into the chip holes. The outer walls should be the same thickness.  Or is there something 'magic' about the position of the threads relative to the holes? I'm not a die maker so I can only speculate.


----------



## Timebandit

Dave Turner said:


> Looking at my 12mm die, is there any reason that the chip holes would have to be moved for the 14mm? It seems they can just drill the central hole larger and move the threads 1 mm further into the chip holes. The outer walls should be the same thickness.  Or is there something 'magic' about the position of the threads relative to the holes? I'm not a die maker so I can only speculate.



Thats what i thought to. I have no clue, but looking at all the other dies i have the chip holes are the same size no matter what size the actual thread cutters are. I am sure it has to do with the rigidity of the die. Got a feeling those chip holes are that size for a reason.


----------



## Curly

Dave Turner said:


> Looking at my 12mm die, is there any reason that the chip holes would have to be moved for the 14mm? It seems they can just drill the central hole larger and move the threads 1 mm further into the chip holes. The outer walls should be the same thickness.  Or is there something 'magic' about the position of the threads relative to the holes? I'm not a die maker so I can only speculate.



The holes may or may not be moved when they make the die and that would be a question that Tapco would be able to answer if they don't have a limit to pesky questions. :wink: Mike is the best judge of if, or how to ask since he has had the conversations with them. I would think they have pre-made die blanks that are used with each size range of thread and since we are at the top end of their recommended diameter range the die might very well end up being the same as the 12mm ones. Something to consider is that if the chip holes are the same as the 12mm, when the larger 14mm is cut there would be a steeper effective cutting angle as a result that would be closer to a scraping action rather than a cutting one. How that would actually affect the cutting of plastics and metals I don't think many of us would actually know. 

I still prefer the larger die if the numbers can accommodate.


----------



## Dan_F

Please amend my order from 1" to the 1.5" die. Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango

Timebandit said:


> ...... *i tend to drop things and have already dropped the 12mm tap once,luckily no damage*. ....
> Thanks


 
Justin,

Luckily there is help for folks like you...... http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html

Trust me, I know from experience!  Not only are these babies life savers when dropping delicate parts but they work wonders at keeping the feet and back comfy when standing for long periods.  I have them everywhere and while they look like crap, they work!


----------



## Timebandit

Texatdurango said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... *i tend to drop things and have already dropped the 12mm tap once,luckily no damage*. ....
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin,
> 
> Luckily there is help for folks like you...... http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html
> 
> Trust me, I know from experience!  Not only are these babies life savers when dropping delicate parts but they work wonders at keeping the feet and back comfy when standing for long periods.  I have them everywhere and while they look like crap, they work!
Click to expand...



LOL!!......trust me i have these....just not enough of them. I have them right in front of both lathes, the work bench and the bandsaw....problem is when i try to dig through the pile of tools and parts next to my lath(since i have no real space to speak of next to the lathe) and something goes sliding off onto the unprotected concrete and i say a bad word:biggrin:

So far all i have is those two lathes, the bandsaw and my small work area in my garage...Ehhhmmm...."Pen Studio".... so i just cant justify covering the whole place with them......Il just buy 2 of everything so that i have a spare:biggrin::tongue:....hows that for justification to buy more tools:tongue:


----------



## wizard

Mike, If possible, please change my order to two sets. I have the same "tend to drop things" ailment that Justin has. I need to get the larger mat that Tex mentioned because mine's not that big. 
A question... In the event I want to switch to or add an extra 1.5" die, does anyone know of a place that sells a 1.5" die holder? I could only find the 1" die holder at LMS and have that one. Thanks. Doc


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

Mike, it looks like we will hit the price break for 1.5" dies before the deadline, so please change my order from 1" to a 1.5" die as well.  Thanks.

Steve


----------



## wade45

1.5'' Is fine by me. If you would change my order. I just have to make another die holder.


----------



## wizard

Mike, I'm really not trying to drive you crazy. I finally decided what I would like to do. I would like to get two sets. One set with a 1" die and the other with a 1.5" die. Thank you and will do my best not to bother you again....sorry. Doc


----------



## Curly

wizard said:


> Mike, I'm really not trying to drive you crazy. I finally decided what I would like to do. I would like to get two sets. One set with a 1" die and the other with a 1.5" die. Thank you and will do my best not to bother you again....sorry. Doc



You know......you could supersize one set with a bottoming tap!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

_You deserve a break today at MikeDonalds._  :wink:


----------



## PTownSubbie

Put me down for a set but would prefer a 1.5" die if that goes through.


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug ...+bottom tap
2-TexatDurango................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit....................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought.........................+1.5
6-dtswebb...... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez........................+1.5
9-ragz
10-turbowagon
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5
12- Curly +bottoming tap......+1.5 die size
13-mr burls.
14-Mark D..........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ..........................+1.5
17-Its Virgill
18-rudya7
19-wizard 1 standard die set
20 wizard 1 set with ..... +1.5
21-grampy122
22-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
23-joefyffe
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner
26-Jerryconn
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie............+1.5
29-stickrounder.............+1.5


----------



## mredburn

At this point there will be enough orders on the different sized dies you may have either size die, Or both.... Thank God they dont offer them in different colors!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> At this point there will be enough orders on the different sized dies you may have either size die, Or both.... Thank God they dont offer them in different colors!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Actually I would like my die in a dark gun metal color NOT to be confused with black chrome however!  The tap can be any color..... (midnight blue if you can get 'em!)


----------



## Curly

mredburn said:


> At this point there will be enough orders on the different sized dies you may have either size die, Or both.... Thank God they dont offer them in different colors!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Well there could always be someone to ask for the starting taps too.      :wink:


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

Mike, it looks like you missed my earlier message that I wanted to change to the 1.5" die.  Thanks.

Steve


----------



## mredburn

Steve Thanks for the reminder I think I forgot to save it the first time I changed it. 

As for George and Pete......... I'm ignoring you!


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> Steve Thanks for the reminder I think I forgot to save it the first time I changed it.
> 
> As for George and Pete......... I'm ignoring you!


 
So I guess the gunmetal and midnight blue set is out...... be my luck I'll wind up with a pink set!:biggrin:


----------



## Curly

Texatdurango said:


> So I guess the gunmetal and midnight blue set is out...... be my luck I'll wind up with a pink set!:biggrin:



It would coordinate well with your friday night party outfit!!! :bananen_smilies027:


----------



## Stick Rounder

Mike,

Please put me down for one set of the 1.5"
Thank you,


----------



## chugbug

Hi Guys, haven't been "buy" for a week or so, but I see there's been some new discussion on the size of the die (1" vs 1.5"). Seems there is a chance if we can get enough people that want them, that we could get the larger size!

Mike- Thanks for getting prices on the larger size! As with the bottoming tap, please put me down for the LARGER 1.5" size (die). I'm OK if it is in the 6+ price range- I think we will have at least that many.

I'm glad someone kept the issue alive (thanks to whomever it was!) . I think the debate has been pretty much been exhausted on both perspectives. But for me (and if anyone else is still on the fence and would like convincing), based on a few personal observations, here is why I would prefer the larger size:

Observation #1 - Looking at the M12 die, and trying to imagine taking away another 2mm in the diameter, it seems that a 1" die would leave a rather minimal amount of material on the die (IMHO, I think the 12mm is somewhat shy of material). 

Observation #2 - Materials used and die flexing due to #1. Even though I (we) mostly use the die on acrylics, what about some of the harder materials that are available now and what may come in the future? Currently there are harder materials such as Trustone and the M3 Metal. Who knows what else may come along. I would rather have the larger die an not have to worry about any strength issues down the road.

Observation #3... (personally) I don't understand why there is even a debate over using a larger die? If it's just the size, I have been using 1.5" dies for some of my larger threads (barrel to cap), and don't have any problems (I actually use a varitey of different size dies: 1" and 1 1/2" round and 1 1/8" hex). If it's only a matter of not having a holder - there are holders available at a small cost. If I was on a tight budget, I would make a reducing adapter so I could use the larger die in my existing 1" holder. I already have one, so needing to purchase or make one is not an issue for me, but I think if I didn't have one, THAT would not be my deciding factor. That said however, if I do get the larger size, I will probably buy another holder anyway just so I don't have to keep switching the dies in and out of the same holder (and have to worry about DROPPING IT!!)

Observation #4... Why override the experts? If it were me, if the company making the die was recommending it be a 1.5" die, I would get a 1.5" die. I'm not the expert, so I would not question their recommendations. Nor would I want to kick myself later because I overrode the experts and my die wouldn't be strong enough to use on some new material that came along I wanted to try (or worse yet, did try it and broke it!).

As I said, these are just my observations. I don't pretend to be a mechanical engineer, or know anything about the manufacturing of dies, I just use a few of them.

Mike, thanks again for all your hard work-- AND patience!

John

John E. Brady
JEB's PENs
www.jebspens.com


----------



## mredburn

With 30 commitments and 13 of them for the large die size we will get the 12+ quantity price for both sized dies. I have to go buy some fluorescent pink spray paint.:biggrin:


----------



## rsjimenez

Mike, Can you please change mine to 1.5"  also.


----------



## mredburn

I absolutely refuse to discuss left handed threads for those of you that open your pen backwards.:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango

Now this is a Real MANS MAN color! And FYI Curly, it's JUST A COINCIDENCE that it matches my friday night outfit, I seldom wear it while turning, especially around the metal lathe!  Actually it comes closer to matching my wednesday night bowling shirt.... we're a snappy team!


----------



## Curly

Ooouuu.....Pretty! It's so you!!!

:wink:


----------



## Curly

So Mike we just need to get the numbers up on those bottoming taps and starting taps eh. :wink:


----------



## mredburn

Yup,  the taper taps are doing just fine. The bottoming taps are lagging but if you want a bottoming tap, order a second taper and carefully grind the tip of the taper tap down. 

There might be a song in there... Grind your taper tap down boys, grind your taper tap down....Hmmm dont think i will quit my day job just yet.


----------



## BigShed

Mike, just fell off the fence, sign me up for 2 sets with the 1.5" die please.

Not fussy about the colour

Guess I'll have to make myself a 1.5" die holder now.:wink:


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug ...+bottom tap
2-TexatDurango................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit....................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought.........................+1.5
6-dtswebb...... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez........................+1.5
9-ragz
10-turbowagon
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5
12- Curly +bottoming tap......+1.5 die size
13-mr burls.........................+1.5
14-Mark D..........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ..........................+1.5
17-Its Virgill
18-rudya7
19-wizard 1 standard die set
20 wizard 1 set with ..... +1.5
21-grampy122
22-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
23-joefyffe
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner
26-Jerryconn
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie............+1.5
29-stickrounder.............+1.5 
30-Big shed ................+1.5 x2 sets
31-Constant Laubscher bottoming tap+1.5 x 2 sets
32-dgscott
33- John Crane.........+bottom tap +1.5


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Mike, I would like two sets including bottoming tap and the 1.5 die ( 2 of everything)


----------



## Bellsy

Put me down for one of each please.

Please PM me with a total and the S/H to Canada.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## mredburn

Dave, one of each would be a tap, a bottoming tap, a 1inch die, a 1.5 inch die and you can have any color of finish you want as long as its "factory finish":biggrin:

IS that what you meant?


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> Dave, one of each would be a tap, a bottoming tap, a 1inch die, a 1.5 inch die and *you can have any color of finish you want* as long as its "factory finish":biggrin:
> 
> IS that what you meant?


 
Oh that's Just swell......... me and Curly wanted some snappy colors and we get put on the "ignore list" yet Dave gets his choice of colors!


----------



## mrburls

Mike, put me down for an 1 1/2" die rather than a 1"  My tool maker is going to be making me a 1 1/2" die holder for me. 

Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## dgscott

I'm in for 1 tap and a 1" die. PM paypal info.
Thanks.
Doug


----------



## johncrane

Mike! 
Put on your list for 
1 Tap
1 Bottom Tap
1,5 Die
also Mike thankyou for doing this, i also forgot to tell you my other order arrived last week in good Nik sorry i'm a bit slack,Mike again many thanks for  all your time and effort your put into these group buys .


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug ...+bottom tap
2-TexatDurango................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit....................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought.........................+1.5
6-dtswebb...... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez........................+1.5
9-ragz
10-out
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5
12- Curly +bottoming tap......+1.5 die size
13-mr burls.........................+1.5
14-Mark D..........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ..........................+1.5
17-Its Virgill
18-rudya7
19-wizard 1 standard die set
20 wizard 1 set with ..... +1.5
21-grampy122 ......bottom tap...+1.5
22-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
23-joefyffe...............+1.5
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner
26-Jerryconn
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie............+1.5
29-stickrounder.............+1.5 
30-Big shed ................+1.5 x2 sets
31-Constant Laubscher bottoming tap+1.5 x 2 sets
32-dgscott
33- John Crane.........+bottom tap +1.5
34-scotioan12


----------



## joefyffe

Mike:  Would you please change my request from a 1" die to a 1 1/2" die.  Seems like that is the trend.  Must be a reason.   That would be one tap and one 1 1/2" die.   Thanks!!!    joefyffe


----------



## Grampy122

*Change my order.*

Mike, Would you please change my request from a 1" die to a 1 1/2" die and add a bottoming tap. Thank you.

  Gordie


----------



## scotian12

Mike...would you please add my name to the basic set. Thanks for conducting the group buy. Shipping to Canada. Darrell Eisner


----------



## zapdafish

Any chance at someone posting a link to show how to use these? I take it these are for kitless pens? It's something I might be interested in exploring but am clueless other than ooing and aahing over some of the stuff I have seen.


thnx


----------



## mredburn

start here
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79636&highlight=video


----------



## its_virgil

Mike,
Super Size my die also. No fries, no pie, thanks.
Do a good turn  daily!
Don


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug ...+bottom tap
2-TexatDurango................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit....................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought.........................+1.5
6-dtswebb...... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez........................+1.5
9-ragz
10-out
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5
12- Curly +bottoming tap......+1.5 die size
13-mr burls.........................+1.5
14-Mark D..........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ..........................+1.5
17-Its Virgill........................+1.5 DIet coke hold the mayo
18-rudya7
20 wizard 2 ... sets both with ..... +1.5 x 2
21-grampy122 ......+bottom tap...+1.5
22-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
23-joefyffe...............+1.5
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner
26-Jerryconn
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie............+1.5
29-stickrounder.............+1.5 
30-Big shed ................+1.5 x2 sets
31-Constant Laubscher +bottoming tap+1.5 x 2 sets
32-dgscott
33- John Crane.........+bottom tap +1.5
34-scotioan12
35-manik ...  +bottom ........+1.5


----------



## wizard

Mike,
Would you please make both of my sets with the 1.5 die. Thanks! Doc


----------



## manik

I would like to get in on this group purchase if it is not too late.

I would like one tapered tap, one bottoming tap and one 1.5" die.

I appreciate the effort you have put into this and hope I am not too late. 

Thanks


----------



## mredburn

Its not to late at all.........your posted to the list.


----------



## Jerryconn

Mike,
Please change my die to a 1.5" also.  Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## khogan16

IM in for a tap and die set 1" please let em know what I owe you


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug ...+bottom tap
2-TexatDurango................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit....................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought.........................+1.5
6-dtswebb...... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez........................+1.5
9-ragz
10-out
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5
12- Curly +bottoming tap......+1.5 die size
13-mr burls.........................+1.5
14-Mark D..........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ..........................+1.5
17-Its Virgill........................+1.5 DIet coke hold the mayo
18-rudya7
20 wizard 2 ... sets both with ..... +1.5 x 2
21-grampy122 ......+bottom tap...+1.5
22-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
23-joefyffe...............+1.5
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner
26-Jerryconn................+1.5
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie............+1.5
29-stickrounder.............+1.5 
30-Big shed ................+1.5 x2 sets
31-Constant Laubscher +bottoming tap+1.5 x 2 sets
32-dgscott
33- John Crane.........+bottom tap +1.5
34-scotioan12
35-manik ... +bottom ........+1.5 
36-khogan16
37-Kasper..........................+1.5


----------



## mredburn

This is the last week for sign up the totals so far are 
39- taper taps
9-bottom taps
13- 1 inch die
27-1.5 inch die
4- lattes
1- pink die
and a diet coke
hold the fries.

I will figure the totals out today and post the costs for each setup. I will also send out pms later today.


----------



## Curly

I count 9 bottom taps. Or does the number somehow come up differently when you count in metric?


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> 39- taper taps
> 7-bottom taps
> 13- 1 inch die
> 27-1.5 inch die
> 4- lattes
> 1- pink die
> and a diet coke
> hold the fries.


 
Technically it's "Hot Fuchsia" but for the laymen, pink is close enough!  Does this mean I won't get a color matched tap? :frown:

Looking good Mike, these buys take up a lot of time and effort and it is much appreciated!


----------



## mredburn

You are correct Curly there are 9 bottoming taps  I have updated the info


----------



## drgoretex

Aaargh

I wish I could get in on this.  But I have just cleaned out my PayPal on another commitment :frown:.

Well, if anyone ends up picking up an extra set, I'd be happy to spring for it plus a bit when my PayPal fattens up again.

Ken


----------



## Kaspar

I've been going back and forth on this one.  I really can't afford it, but I guess I can't _not_ afford it even more.  :biggrin:   Put me down for the basic set.   (No bottoming tap.)  And though I don't have a holder for it yet, make it the 1.5" die.  (Great!  Something else for me to make / buy.)


----------



## mredburn

Kaspar said:


> I've been going back and forth on this one. I really can't afford it, but I guess I can't _not_ afford it even more. :biggrin: Put me down for the basic set. (No bottoming tap.) And though I don't have a holder for it yet, make it the 1.5" die. (Great! Something else for me to make / buy.)


 

You are a glutton for punishment:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

Currently the cost will be! (drum roll Please)

A Basic set;... 1-taper tap and 1- 1 inch die =$119.00

A 1.5 set;...... 1-taper tap and 1-1.5 inch die =$121.00

The super sized set; 

1-taper tap 1-bottoming tap 1- 1.5 inch die =$187.00

This includes shipping to me and U.S. priority shipping to you.

For those of you that need shipping outside the U.S. add $2.00 to the total for regular mail. Or pm me if you want Priority mail outside the U.S. 

Those 4 of you with 2 sets on order can deduct $5.00 from one set. There is a $5.00 shipping charge included in each set for priority mail. 

Unless we have a run on the last minute sign ups, these prices will pretty well be it. 
WE will need at least 8 more of the taper taps sold to make it to the next level and 3 of the bottoming taps 

MY PAYPAL is

sales@silverpenparts.com

PLease put your IAP name in the comments. IT really helps.

PM me if you wish to send payment by mail. Payments are due by next Sunday MIdnight. (Do I hear a fading sunday! sunday! sunday!)

Thanks Mike

ps.  Hot Fuchsia is $20.00 more


----------



## Dan_F

Paypal sent today, but I'm on the 5 day delay plan, should still get there by Sunday though. 

Dan


----------



## mredburn

Not a problem Dan, It will take 3 weeks from the order date to get the sets. Im just looking for financial commitment to back up the verbal one.:biggrin:


----------



## Grampy122

*Money sent*

Paypal sent today.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug ...+bottom tap...+1.5
2-TexatDurango................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit....................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought.........................+1.5
6-dtswebb...... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez........................+1.5
9-ragz
10-out
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5
12- Curly +bottoming tap......+1.5 die size
13-mr burls.........................+1.5
14-Mark D..........................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ..........................+1.5
17-Its Virgill........................+1.5 DIet coke hold the mayo
18-rudya7
20 wizard 2 ... sets both with ..... +1.5 x 2
21-grampy122 ......+bottom tap...+1.5
22-043Turning......+bottoming tap......1.5die
23-joefyffe...............+1.5
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner....BOttom tap......
26-Jerryconn................+1.5
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie............+1.5
29-stickrounder.............+1.5 
30-Big shed ................+1.5 x2 sets
31-Constant Laubscher +bottoming tap+1.5 x 2 sets
32-dgscott
33- John Crane.........+bottom tap +1.5
34-scotioan12.....................+1.5
35-manik ... +bottom ........+1.5 
36-khogan16
37-Kasper..........................+1.5
38-HeathRiley......................+1.5


----------



## rsjimenez

Payment Sent


----------



## dtswebb

Mike -

The payment has been sent to you via paypal.

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## Timebandit

Lol! I like how tex's name is in pink!!! Nice touch mike


----------



## mredburn

Correction Justin "HOT Fuchsia"

Wouldnt want George to think we werent paying attention!


----------



## Timebandit

mredburn said:


> Correction Justin "HOT Fuchsia"
> 
> Wouldnt want George to think we werent paying attention!



Doh!!!! Duh!!! Please forgive me!!! George I meant no offense:biggrin:biggrin


----------



## MarkD

Payment sent!
I would like my set in tool steel silver...to match the rest of my taps and dies


----------



## Curly

MarkD said:


> Payment sent!
> I would like my set in tool steel silver...to match the rest of my taps and dies



I wanted mine in transparent aluminium because when I put it down and can't find it, even though I am looking right at it, I'll have an excuse. 


Mike I am holding off my payment until near the end in case we are 1 bottoming tap shy of the minimum. In that case I'll double up my supersize and flog it on the inevitable late buyer. :wink:


----------



## scotian12

Mike...Please up size mine to 1.5. Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## mredburn

CUrly not a problem on time frame however the current prices on the bottoming tap are set at the 9 piece level. we will need 12 to break in to the next price break.


MIke


----------



## Curly

mredburn said:


> CUrly not a problem on time frame however the current prices on the bottoming tap are set at the 9 piece level. we will need 12 to break in to the next price break.
> 
> 
> MIke



Well I am hoping at least couple more will step up and get them. :wink:

Is there anyway for this thread to show on the Home page for more exposure or do I have a setting selected that keeps it from being there?


----------



## HeathRiley

Mike, please put me down for a 1.5 set. Thanks!


----------



## mredburn

Will do Heath its listed now. 

Thanks


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

It looks like hitting the 12 mark will knock the price down by about $10 apiece.  Is that right?  I don't think I'm going to lose sleep over not getting a $10 discount.

Steve





mredburn said:


> CUrly not a problem on time frame however the current prices on the bottoming tap are set at the 9 piece level. we will need 12 to break in to the next price break.
> 
> 
> MIke


----------



## Dave Turner

It looks like the 1" die orders have fallen below 12. If that means the price of the 1" die goes up, then I'd like to switch to the 1.5" die. If I've miscounted and there are still 12 smaller dies, then keep my order with the 1". I don't want to be the cause of the price increase.

Also please add a bottoming tap to my order.  Thanks.

Dave


----------



## mredburn

I am monitoring the situation. There will be 12 small dies ordered. I havent commiited yet but I will order at least 1 extra set for those who didnt get to the party on time. Unless the members who have order a 1 inch die abandon them in droves.  I have added the bottoming tap to your order Dave.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

Mike, I just sent you payment of $187 for the "supersize" set by PayPal.  I'm not sure whether PayPal automatically sent you my mailing address.  Do you see my mailing address?

Steve


----------



## mredburn

I just checked and yes it has your address included.   Thanks   Mike


----------



## HeathRiley

Payment sent.

Thanks again!


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug .......+bottom tap.....+1.5
2-TexatDurango.......................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit...........................+1.5 2 sets of each
5-rstought...............................+1.5
6-dtswebb........... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45
8-rsjimenez..............................+1.5
9-ragz...
10-out
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5
12- Curly.........+bottoming tap....+1.5 die size
13-mr burls...............................+1.5
14-Mark D................................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ................................+1.5
17-Its Virgill.............................+1.5 DIet coke hold the mayo
18-rudya7
20 wizard 2 ... sets both with ..... +1.5 x 2
21-grampy122 ......+bottom tap...+1.5
22-043Turning......+bottom tap....+1.5die
23-joefyffe...............................+1.5
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner....BOttom tap
26-Jerryconn..............................+1.5
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie...........................+1.5
29-stickrounder...........................+1.5 
30-Big shed ................................+1.5 x2 sets
31-Constant Laubscher +bottoming tap+1.5 x 2 sets
32-dgscott
33- John Crane.......bottom tap ......+1.5
34-scotioan12..............................+1.5
35-manik ............... +bottom ........+1.5 
36-khogan16
37-Kasper....................................+1.5
38-HeathRiley...............................+1.5
39-Bellsy
40-sylvanite ..........+bottom..
41 Quincy


----------



## Timebandit

Mike,payment sent for 1 set.

Give me a few days and i should have the money for the other set

Thanks

Justin


----------



## IPD_Mr

I am amazed at just how purdy George's name is in pink!  :rotfl:


----------



## mredburn

Justin Pm sent Looks like we are just missing each other. lol

MIke


----------



## Timebandit

mredburn said:


> Justin Pm sent Looks like we are just missing each other. lol
> 
> MIke




LOL!!!Yes we are. PM Sent:biggrin:LOL!!


----------



## Texatdurango

IPD_Mr said:


> I am amazed at just how purdy George's name is in pink! :rotfl:


It's NOT pink........... it's *Hot Fuchsia * And I think it's outrageous that the vendor wants an extra $20 just to dunk the die in a vat of color which I'm sure they probably already have filled with *Hot Fuchsia* anyway since it's very likely one of their more popular color in dies!

Geeze.......... you'de think I was wanting a wierd color or something!


----------



## joefyffe

Mike:  I just punched the paypal button.   I didn't see any comment section, of course, I'm sitting her about half asleep, so go figure.  I do apologize for missing putting my name in a comment section and I should have already had this done.  Anyway, thanks millions for doing this buy and I hope I can do something for you somewhere on down the road!!!   joefyffe   PS  I just got my notice from pp service, you should have yours.  Thanx


----------



## mredburn

:biggrin::biggrin:Who said it was the "vendor" was charging you.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
 I just said it was $20.00 more:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Joe it was not a problem I knew who it was.


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:Who said it was the "vendor" was charging you.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> I just said it was $20.00 more:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Joe it was not a problem I knew who it was.


 
My faith in humanity just plummeted to a new all time low!  Here I was being polite in not mentioning your name as a possibility KNOWING that you would not take advantage of a fellow IAP brother..... but now it turns out I was wrong!  I can handle the situation but just can't handle being wrong!


----------



## mredburn

I am ashamed,...ASHAMED I tell you...................:redface:





Its a shame I got caught.....


----------



## PTownSubbie

Mike,

Payment sent.

Thanks for doing this! Again!

Fred


----------



## Curly

Mike I just looked at the 1st post of this thread and you wrote  "...will close this on Sunday July 22th and order on Monday July 23rd."

Since today is the 22nd and it is a Friday and Sunday is the 24th is the Group Buy closed today or Sunday? 

Did that darn metric calendar screw things up? :tongue:

Pete


----------



## Timebandit

Curly said:


> Mike I just looked at the 1st post of this thread and you wrote  "...will close this on Sunday July 22th and order on Monday July 23rd."
> 
> Since today is the 22nd and it is a Friday and Sunday is the 24th is the Group Buy closed today or Sunday?
> 
> Did that darn metric calendar screw things up? :tongue:
> 
> Pete




I read that a while back and just laughed:biggrin: I also went and looked a few months before and after July to see if he was looking at the wrong month or something......nope.....he just came up with those dates.......Hmmm....me thinks Mike is getting old:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

I'm not sure where I got the dates, I thought I pulled up a July Calender on the web but maybe it was the wrong year.
By the time I realized that I had the wrong dates I couldn't go back in and edit them. Thats what you get when you get old and feeble....

Any way I'm shutting it off Sunday night. Curly just send your money and hope I don't get that imperial/metric stuff screwed up to bad when I go too ship yours:biggrin:. You might accidentally get the Hot Fuchsia set by mistake.


MIke


----------



## Curly

*WhatamIbid. WhatamIbid. WhatamIbid. Do I hear 12? Going once!...*



mredburn said:


> I'm not sure where I got the dates, I thought I pulled up a July Calender on the web but maybe it was the wrong year.
> By the time I realized that I had the wrong dates I couldn't go back in and edit them. Thats what you get when you get old and feeble....
> 
> Any way I'm shutting it off Sunday night. Curly just send your money and hope I dont get that imperial/metric stuff screwed up to bad when I go to ship yours:biggrin:. You might accidental get the Hot Fuchsia set by mistake.
> 
> 
> MIke



Fuchsia is okay. I have lots of nasty chemicals to remove it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

I am going to hold off for another day in hopes that there is one more "Bottomer" in the crowd.  There are 11 so far.


----------



## Quincy

I would like to order a tap and 1" die.

Thank you,


----------



## mredburn

Currently there are 43 taper taps, 11 bottoming taps, 14 1 inch dies and 30 1.5 dies and 1 pain in the ass!:rotfl:


----------



## Curly

mredburn said:
			
		

> .......and 1 pain in the ass!:rotfl:



Hey!!! I resemble that remark and am proud of it!!!!


----------



## Kaspar

Payment sent.


----------



## mredburn

1-Chugbug .......+bottom tap.....+1.5
2-TexatDurango.......................+1.5 die
3-TomW
4-TImeBandit...........................+1.5 x2 
5-rstought...............................+1.5
6-dtswebb........... 1inch die and +1.5 die
7-wade45 ...............................+1.5
8-rsjimenez..............................+1.5
9-ragz...
10-out
11-Borg B BOrg +bottoming tap ...+1.5 
12- Curly.........+bottoming tap....+1.5 x2
13-mr burls...............................+1.5
14-Mark D................................+1.5
15-gwd
16-Dan F ................................+1.5
17-Its Virgill.............................+1.5 DIet coke hold the mayo
18-rudya7
20 wizard 2 ... sets both with ..... +1.5 x 2
21-grampy122 ......+bottom tap...+1.5
22-043Turning......+bottom tap....+1.5die
23-joefyffe...............................+1.5
24-evjenkins
25-Dave Turner....BOttom tap
26-Jerryconn..............................+1.5
27-apple320 
28-PTownsubbie...........................+1.5
29-stickrounder...........................+1.5 
30-Big shed ................................+1.5 x2 sets
31-Constant Laubscher +bottoming tap+1.5 x 2 sets
32-dgscott
33- John Crane.......bottom tap ......+1.5
34-scotioan12..............................+1.5
35-manik ............... +bottom ........+1.5 
36-khogan16
37-Kasper....................................+1.5
38-HeathRiley...............................+1.5
39-Bellsy.....................................+1.5
40-sylvanite ..........+bottom..
41 Quincy
42-penguin........+bottom ...............+1.5


----------



## Curly

Mike 

PM sent.


----------



## mredburn

Curly pm returned and updated. 

thanks Mike

WIth Curly commiting to 2 super sized sets that will reduce the costs for the bottoming taps by $11.00 I will refund your $11.00 if you have already paid for the bottoming tap.


----------



## mredburn

I have sent pms to all that I dont have marked as paid.  

Mike


----------



## Curly

mredburn said:


> Curly pm returned and updated.
> 
> thanks Mike
> 
> WIth Curly commiting to 2 super sized sets that will reduce the costs for the bottoming taps by $11.00 I will refund your $11.00 if you have already paid for the bottoming tap.



You can change the colour of my name to Transparent. PayPal sent.

If I decide to buy some bits and pieces from your website before these are sent will there be extra shipping charges if they fit in the same package? 

Thanks for everything
One of the pains


----------



## mredburn

Curly,  MR Pain Sir, Your name has been made transparent.  As for the shipping I will gladly put them all together and charge actual shipping. IF the weight/cost of shipping goes up you will only pay the difference after the credit for the tap shipping. 


Thanks Mike


----------



## rudya7

Taper tap, bottom, tap, 1 " die, 1.5" die, pink, fushia, hot fuscia? I just can't make a decision.   Mike, can you please add a bottom tap and a 1.5" die to my order ? Any color is ok. Can you let me know how much extra I need to send as I've already paid for the first set? Thanks again for organizing this buy, Rudy


----------



## mredburn

Rudy pm sent.


----------



## Kaspar

How much is the additional bottom tap?


----------



## mredburn

the additional bottom tap is now $55.00

 DOWN FROM $66.


----------



## mredburn

Khogan and 043turning I have tried to make contact through pm's. with no response.


----------



## wade45

Hey Mike,

I don't see that you have me down for a 1.5 die as I asked for. If its too late to change thats ok.


----------



## mredburn

Wade, Ive updated the list for you.

Penguin you have been added to the list.


----------



## mredburn

If your not in your out.  They are ordered.


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> If your not in your out. They are ordered.


 
Rats, I was thinking about this whole hot fuchsia thing and decided to go with a warm lavender instead but I guess it's too late for that now huh!


----------



## mredburn

Have you considered a saffron yellow or robin egg blue? I hear they go great in the "new age"  MANS  work shop.......   :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD

Some of you guys take FOREVER to pick your colors! :laugh:


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> Have you considered a saffron yellow or robin egg blue? I hear they go great in the "new age" MANS work shop....... :biggrin:


 Nah, I already painted all my er-32 collets robin egg blue and of course all my tool holders for my metal lathe are saffron yellow.  I was looking for something to liven up and add a splash of color to my somewhat dreary shop!


----------



## PTownSubbie

Texatdurango said:
			
		

> Nah, I already painted all my er-32 collets robin egg blue and of course all my tool holders for my metal lathe are saffron yellow.  I was looking for something to liven up and add a splash of color to my somewhat dreary shop!



You know the drill George! LOL! No pics...didn't happen! LOL!


----------



## Curly

George are you a rainbow kind of guy?

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## The Penguin

are they here yet? are they here yet? are they here yet? are they here yet? are they here yet?


----------



## mredburn

NO they are not here yet and if you ask one more time you will be sent to your room.


----------



## The Penguin

OK, seriously - was there an estimated delivery time?

I need to install an A/C in my garage so I can even go out there and use them...maybe I have time to get that done before they arrive.

:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango

The Penguin said:


> OK, seriously - was there an estimated delivery time?
> 
> I need to install an A/C in my garage so I can even go out there and use them...maybe I have time to get that done before they arrive.
> 
> :biggrin:


 
Seriously ....... Your letting the arrival of a few small tools dictate whether or not you start on the installation of your air shop conditioner?........Really? I've got to be missing something here.:biggrin:

You live in the Houston area and don't already have an A/C in your shop?


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> NO they are not here yet and if you ask one more time you will be sent to your room.


 
Boy........... the older guys on the forum sure get testy! :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr

Texatdurango said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, seriously - was there an estimated delivery time?
> 
> I need to install an A/C in my garage so I can even go out there and use them...maybe I have time to get that done before they arrive.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously ....... Your letting the arrival of a few small tools dictate whether or not you start on the installation of your air shop conditioner?........Really? I've got to be missing something here.:biggrin:
> 
> *You live in the Houston area and don't already have an A/C in your shop*?
Click to expand...

 
He is either very hot natured or fried a few brain cells working in that hot garage.  :biggrin:   Either way I say cut him some slack, he is in Houston in the summer.  Just remember he will be gloating in Feb, working in the garage/shop at 65 degrees.


----------



## mredburn

THey are due to be delivered in about 3 weeks. Except for George's which will be lost in the mail.:biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin

IPD_Mr said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, seriously - was there an estimated delivery time?
> 
> I need to install an A/C in my garage so I can even go out there and use them...maybe I have time to get that done before they arrive.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously ....... Your letting the arrival of a few small tools dictate whether or not you start on the installation of your air shop conditioner?........Really? I've got to be missing something here.:biggrin:
> 
> *You live in the Houston area and don't already have an A/C in your shop*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is either very hot natured or fried a few brain cells working in that hot garage.  :biggrin:   Either way I say cut him some slack, he is in Houston in the summer.  Just remember he will be gloating in Feb, working in the garage/shop at 65 degrees.
Click to expand...


I've worked in my garage when it was just above freezing too. :biggrin:

I've put off the A/C installation because it involves a COMPLETE re-wire of the entire garage including dropping in a sub-panel directly off the meter, and then insulating the garage (it's a free-standing structure), drywall, new light fixtures, etc... So, no fun, but it needs to get done. 

my wife wants to have a workbench for her electronics projects, and my step son wants to turn pens - so it sounds like I have 2 volunteers to help me get it going.

my garage door also faces directly west and gets NO shade - so by the time I get home in the afternoon, I might as well have my lathe up in the attic, it would probably be cooler up there than in the garage.

:biggrin:


----------



## TomW

The Penguin said:


> my wife wants to have a workbench for her electronics projects



....does she have a sister??.....

It's 104 in Dallas today, my garage/shop air conditioner is running (on low) and it's about 72 in here:biggrin:

Tom


----------



## The Penguin

she has 3 sisters. one is married.

take your pic of the other 2...one is a finishing a masters degree in piano at some university in The Netherlands (Delft, maybe?)

the other is a journalist in Mexico.

I got the only enginerd of the bunch.

:biggrin:


----------



## joefyffe

Seems to me, that makes you the winner!!!!!  :biggrin::biggrin:



The Penguin said:


> she has 3 sisters. one is married.
> 
> take your pic of the other 2...one is a finishing a masters degree in piano at some university in The Netherlands (Delft, maybe?)
> 
> the other is a journalist in Mexico.
> 
> I got the only enginerd of the bunch.
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## TomW

joefyffe said:


> Seems to me, that makes you the winner!!!!!  :biggrin::biggrin:



I dunno... I'm spending lots of time in Mexico....but the electronics project thing is pretty appealing... I've got several unfinished electronic projects....

Tom

PS...all in jest!


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

*14mm tap square size*

Mike:

Do you happen to know what is the square size on the 14mm tap?  I am getting custom tailstock tap holder and want to make sure it can fit.

Steve


----------



## mredburn

No I dont. I can ask. I mount a drill chuck in the tailstock and put the tap in that. The tailstock is left just loose enough to slide back and forth as I tap the material.I have submitted your request.


----------



## mredburn

Their reply "
If it is a standard 6H class, standard coarse, or standard fine thread, then the size of the square is 0.3220 "


----------



## 043Turning

how many more sleeps - till these bad boys are available, lathe is clean and workshop ready to go.... starting to get DT's and theirs nothing left to clean or put away....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn

tick tock tick tock 

They are in transit to me. They tagged my card last friday so Im hoping tomorrow or thursday latest for their arrival. I will send them back out after I've tried each and every one of them to make sure they work. I would'nt want to ship any of you guys a defective set! OF course I only make a dozen pens a year so that may take a few years to get them all approved and shipped back out.:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> tick tock tick tock
> 
> They are in transit to me. They tagged my card last friday so Im hoping tomorrow or thursday latest for their arrival. *I will send them back out after I've tried each and every one of them to make sure they work.* I would'nt want to ship any of you guys a defective set! OF course I only make a dozen pens a year so that may take a few years to get them all approved and shipped back out.:bulgy-eyes:


 
Yeah...... well just don't rub the hot fuchsia off mine!  I don't want a used set!


----------



## 043Turning

mredburn said:


> tick tock tick tock
> 
> ...........! OF course I only make a dozen pens a year so that may take a few years to get them all approved and shipped back out.:bulgy-eyes:


 

NOOOOooooooo !!!!!  you don't play fair.....


----------



## MarkD

mredburn said:


> I will send them back out after I've tried each and every one of them to make sure they work. I would'nt want to ship any of you guys a defective set! OF course I only make a dozen pens a year so that may take a few years to get them all approved and shipped back out.:bulgy-eyes:



I'm OK with that as long as you send the pen along with the tap and die. One of your all wood pens would be fine by me. :biggrin:


----------



## Curly

mredburn said:


> tick tock tick tock
> 
> They are in transit to me. They tagged my card last friday so Im hoping tomorrow or thursday latest for their arrival. I will send them back out after I've tried each and every one of them to make sure they work. I would'nt want to ship any of you guys a defective set! OF course I only make a dozen pens a year so that may take a few years to get them all approved and shipped back out.:bulgy-eyes:



I'm okay with that as long as you don't start using titanium!


----------



## mredburn

the Ups man delivered a 17lb baby box of taps and dies this afternoon. I have the orders sorted and will start boxing and sending them out tomorrow. IF yours is one of the orders that is overseas or in a third world country like Canada (or Arizona) I will get yours out starting Friday.


----------



## The Penguin

http://youtu.be/kOTDn2A7hcY

OK - it's not a phone book, but I did get my shipping notification today!


----------



## mredburn

All but 3 orders are going in the mail today. That includes the out of country packages. The three that are not going out I do not have an address I can ship to. I have pmed all three of you. 

Mike


----------



## mredburn

THere are extra  sets if you missed this and want ot get in on it. CUrly has an extra set with the large die and bottom tap as well as the standard tap. I have 3 sets of the standard tap and large die. Everybody but afore mentioned 3 are mailed.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg

Mike, I got mine in the mail today.  Thanks for taking on this unpleasant task of a large group-buy.

Steve


----------



## evjenkins

*tap & die set*

Received my set yesterday. Very nice. Thanks again.


----------



## joefyffe

Mike:  I received mine Saturday!  Thanks, ever so much!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Grampy122

*tap & die set*

Mike: I received mine Saturday! Thank you. You did a super job.


----------



## The Penguin

Mine was waiting for me at the office this morning!


----------



## Kaspar

Got mine a couple of hours ago.  Many thanks!


----------



## Texatdurango

It sucks being in a third world country!


----------



## MarkD

Mine arrived today!


----------



## wade45

Got mine. Thanks much!


----------



## Jerryconn

Got mine yesterday.  Thanks for putting your time in this.


----------



## Texatdurango

Well I got my set yesterday and I've got to say that is some fine looking wrapping paper you used! The "hot pink" bubble wrap was definately enhanced by the "hot fuschia" paper!

Gee, one would think it might have been a coordinated effort! :biggrin:

Now to take the tools on a test drive.

Thanks!


----------



## 043Turning

Boo Hoo Boo Hooo, not sure I can hold my breath any longer, please no posting of pens till I have a change to unwrap mine --- Dem's da roolz !!!


----------



## Curly

Mine arrived today just in time for the weekend!!!! :biggrin: Only took 15 days!!!  
Thanks so much Mike.


----------



## Bellsy

Mine arrived safe and sound. Thanks Mike.

Dave


----------



## Curly

I was curious to know what the wall thickness of the 1" die ended up being.  Would anyone that has one care to measure it and post the numbers? 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Turner

I have both the 14 and 12 mm dies in the 1 in diameter format. The 14mm die has a minimum wall thickness of about 0.085 in (2.16 mm). This compares to the 12mm die, which has a minimum wall thickness of about 0.112 in (2.84 mm). I can't wait to try these out!


----------



## Curly

Much appreciated Dave. 

Pete


----------

